# نسألك يا رب انهار مياه حياة من لدنك



## حياة بالمسيح (12 يوليو 2021)

يارب انهار مياه حياة من لدنك
يا ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا وفادينا رب المجد يسوع المسيح اسكب من لدنك انهار مياه حياة تشفي تحرر تخلص تحفظ تبارك كل نفسٍ فينا يا رب ليس لدينا سواك ولا يملك علينا الاك يا حبيبنا وعريس نفوسنا العظيم المحب والصالح جداً والرحوم والحنان الى ما لا نهاية احنا بنحبك ونعبدك ونمجدك ونعظمك ونسبحك ونخدمك ونرنم لك ليل نهار واذرعنا مرفوعة ليك للصلاة وطلب نعمك وبركاتك المخزونة لديك في السماء وهي محفوظة لنا في خزائن لديك يا رب بنشكرك في كل شئ ايها الاله القدوس تبارك اسمك القدوس الى الابد امين


----------

